
Crusoe at the Crossroads - drjohnson
https://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/crusoe-at-the-crossroads
======
mark-r
I read Robinson Crusoe in probably 5th grade, and found it nearly
impenetrable. I should find a copy and try again; I assume it's available
through Project Gutenberg.

~~~
neon_evangelion
It is, and it’s a pretty easy read, especially relative to other texts of the
era —- a good page-turner, actually.

